# First ride



## Roscoe (11 Feb 2012)

Bought a Carrera TDF last weekend, first ride today. 

It was only 45 minutes, but it felt amazing. Been riding a mountain bike for years and this feels so different but in good way.

What a difference, light and fast, but omg, you really feel every bump In the road!

Pedals are taking a bit of getting used to, they have toe straps fitted and I'm finding it a bit of a faff getting my foot in after I stop. Getting easier though.

All in all, well chuffed, I'm now officially a roadie and a MAMIL!


----------



## MattHB (11 Feb 2012)

Once you go clipless you never go back  congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## Thompson (13 Feb 2012)

Remember my change to roadie, does indeed feel odd! Have fun on it!


----------



## MattHB (13 Feb 2012)

Thompson said:


> Remember my change to roadie, does indeed feel odd! Have fun on it!



Odd isn't the word. I've done about 120 miles so far on the felt and I'm far from used it


----------



## WorcesteRob (16 Feb 2012)

I'm just in the process of choosing my first proper roadie and can't wait! I've always been a keen MTB rider but this year I am taking the plunge. Roll on the better weather


----------



## doctornige (26 Feb 2012)

The better weather was with us today. The Peak District was full of road riders in groups. I put a slog in from Whaley to Sparrowpit in decent conditions. Dry roads, 8 degC, little wind.


----------



## migrantwing (27 Feb 2012)

Congratulations, Roscoe! 

My first 'proper' road bike was a Carrera TDF '07/'08 (apart from a few 'Racers' back when I was a kid). Can't go far wrong with a TDF for a first roadie! Have fun!


----------



## Nearly there (27 Feb 2012)

Roscoe said:


> What a difference, light and fast, but omg, you really feel every bump In the road!


Me too I feel like Ive been missing out The road buzz doesnt really bother me unless the roads are really crap I find im looking at the road more for potholes etc.


----------



## Fubar (27 Feb 2012)

Roscoe said:


> Bought a Carrera TDF last weekend, first ride today.
> 
> It was only 45 minutes, but it felt amazing. Been riding a mountain bike for years and this feels so different but in good way.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed! I liken it to going from my 4x4 softroader to my wifes' MX5 - from soft and wallowey to hard, light and responsive, and like someone's removed the cement bags from the back of the bike!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Feb 2012)

road bikes much easier and more enjoyable imho


----------

